# RecreTec now offering new personal dry boxes



## RecreTec (Feb 22, 2009)

*RecreTec is now offering a new size of dry box for your personal needs! Weve had much request for a personal dry box that takes the place of the knuckle busting ammo cans. This box is 12"w x 16"D x 16"L and fits nicely on one or each side of your legs on each side of the rowers compartment. Check with one of our dealers! You can email me your location for a referral to one.
Timmy
RecreTec Mfg. [email protected]
*


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

Congrats on buying the company. I like your products. But your flurry of commercial posts here in lieu of building a website is pretty weak. Hire Mania. Build a cool website. Buy an ad. Support MountainBuzz.


----------

